# Fungus going into winter. New reno



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello all,

My kbg renovation was going good up until the cold weather set in. I was spoon feeding with 46-0-0 up until the first week of November. In those weekly apps I applied propiconazole(curative rate) min rate of chelated iron and my cycle of micro nutrients.

Right after Halloween I started to see black dots on individual grass blades so I picked up some azoxystrobin (curative rate) and applied. I did see a slow in the fungus progression. The crown of the plant is green.

I left the applications on the grass for a max of 2 hours before watering it in.

I did also spray out a prodiamine at the low rate which is when I really started to see a fall off in color.

I believe what I have is leaf spot and some melted out already but I'm concerned that the rot is going to continue moving down the grass blades threw the winter with no growth. Should I apply an application of propaconozole? I'm a little concerned come spring I'm gonna be back to square one.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I recall finding something like this in my reno in late November last year. I suspected it could be either disease or dormancy. Never really found out which, but once the whole lawn slipped into dormancy, I couldn't pick it out anymore. I just rode it out, and everything bounced back in the spring. I'm not sure fungicides would be effective when it's this cold. If you want to try, it won't hurt anything. I just doubt you would see a difference at this point. Similarly, winter should slow the progression of fungus if that's what it is. Kbg is resilient - I wouldn't worry about losing your whole stand.


----------



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

That's exactly how I feel about what's going on with me. It's a mixture of dormancy and fungus. I appreciate your input I'm gonna ride it out. Thank you again.



bf7 said:


> I recall finding something like this in my reno in late November last year. I suspected it could be either disease or dormancy. Never really found out which, but once the whole lawn slipped into dormancy, I couldn't pick it out anymore. I just rode it out, and everything bounced back in the spring. I'm not sure fungicides would be effective when it's this cold. If you want to try, it won't hurt anything. I just doubt you would see a difference at this point. Similarly, winter should slow the progression of fungus if that's what it is. Kbg is resilient - I wouldn't worry about losing your whole stand.


----------



## Fullback22x (Oct 19, 2021)

I seem to have the same issue as you guys above. Did a Reno this fall except I'm using TTTF. I'm hoping waiting it out would be the best course of action as I have about 10k sqft with snow cover coming any day now I'm not sure if it would be beneficial or cost effective to put a curative rate of fungicide in December.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I had the same thing not too long ago, thought it was fungus and sprayed a fungicide. With up and down temperatures and a wet period, it didn't get worse. See how it looks once the lawn greens up in the spring and go from there.

This is how it looked in late November: 


Here is how it looked this April before applying anything:


----------



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

That's enough for me thank you. The lawn looks nice and tight.



Jeff_MI84 said:


> I had the same thing not too long ago, thought it was fungus and sprayed a fungicide. With up and down temperatures and a wet period, it didn't get worse. See how it looks once the lawn greens up in the spring and go from there.
> 
> This is how it looked in late November:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

It can be hard to tell at times. I thought the same thing around Halloween this year. Thank you.


----------

